
We Have Pushed Physics Too Far - dnetesn
http://cosmos.nautil.us/short/90/we-have-pushed-physics-too-far
======
aetherson
When I scroll down on that site, it fills my browser's "back" button with
dozens of meaningless copies of itself.

~~~
tzs
It doesn't even seem to be necessary to scroll. Just sitting on the page seems
to do it. Each time I check history there are more copies. I'm pretty sure
I've been to that site before without that happening, so for now I'm going to
assume it is just a bug in their JavaScript.

------
jameskegel
I see Nautil.us is joining the tribe of sensationalist titles. When did this
become the norm?

~~~
melling
when they needed to get viewership instead of subscriptions. People don't want
to pay for news, magaziness, etc.

